# Convection oven



## ohcookies (Apr 11, 2012)

I hve Southbend gas convection oven in my bakery. Works OK, but it is not great. I will be opening my second location where we will bake more cookies and cakes and pastry. Have anyone worked with Moffat gas full size convection oven? Is it as good for baking cookies and cakes as it looks? Their new, digital oven model looks great. It is more compact than Blodgett and by far less expensive.


----------



## naturalbaker911 (Mar 6, 2012)

love our Moffet gas convection oven. Ours is portable as needed to transport as we grow. High quality. we decided to get the 6 full sheet cookie kit option. the oven comes with 4. worth it. Our model is the g32ms hope this info helps, good luck!


----------



## ohcookies (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you so much. This is very helpful. We will open in few months and I will all let you know how is our baking in new oven.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes maybe but Blodgett will last you 25 years.Its a workhorse and been tested over many years. Southbend and Vulcan are also good ovens been around for years. Moffett is sure pretty but has NOT been around long enough to compare to others as far as longevity, and  durability .  I have nothing against any of them but have worked with Blodgett and Southbend for years, and found them as well AQs Vulcan  consistant heat and durability ,low down time for repair and parts are readily accessable.


----------

